# Finally...New Bow...and Free Plug for SunRy's



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

After shooting lots of bows and literally saving nickels and dimes, I bought a new Bowtech Carbon Icon. I couldn't be happier. Set at 70# and 28.5" draw. Went with Goldtip arrows and love the SKB hybrid soft case.

Customer service was excellent, two thumbs up. They threw in a t-shirt as well.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet looking setup! Congrats.


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

It's all worth the saving when you get that bow,I am with you.nice setup good luck this season.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Those guys seemed pretty cool when I went there. Nice bow too


----------



## odk (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunrys is a top notch archery store!! Great guys and great customer service!


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Great looking setup.. Good luck this season!


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

those guys are the best .support archery in the schools.bought my granddaughters genesis bows there.went last week to orderedlook around looking for a bow but not commited yet. shot a couple ordered bowtech boss veryhappy so far. great experience.


----------

